
Kalashnikov takes on Tesla with retro-look electric 'supercar' - yk
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/aug/23/kalashnikov-takes-on-tesla-with-retro-look-electric-supercar
======
siruncledrew
Even if their products don't hit market adoption, they at least have a future
in Bioshock and Fallout cosplay.

